# Movie Review: The Cave



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2005)

As an expert/experienced caver... all I can say is.... 

*wait for the video, wait for the video, wait for the video!*at least you can stop it and put it back into the case before it gets worse. 

Save your money for something really good okay? Even if there's nothing else to see ... it's that bad. 
Very slick and lots of production values and obvious TONS of money poured into this film but... the writing, particularly the STORY... umm... well... :barf:

Oh and that odor you're smelling while watching the movie... is the HUGE amount of testosterone the characters extrude from every pore as they macho-manly work their way through the cave. I think I probably would've prayed that one of those giant bat thingy's come get me and that right soon, before following those guys deeper into the earth. 

It's that bad. 
But that's speaking as someone who really knows better. < :idunno: > mebbe you'll like it.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 28, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> As an expert/experienced caver... all I can say is....
> 
> *wait for the video, wait for the video, wait for the video!*at least you can stop it and put it back into the case before it gets worse.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, you don't approve?:wink:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you don't approve?:wink:


Did I say that? huh? hee hee


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 28, 2005)

thanks for the warning


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll wait for it to come on HBO.


----------

